# Help Identify This Chiclid



## _Green_ (Dec 30, 2008)

***Identified as A. sp agassizii***

Hi I bought the fish from this thread

As you can see those pics are not the greatest. So I took these pics I was only able to get a picture of one of the females as the other did not come out of the coconut it was in and I didn't want to disturb her. That one has more yellow in fact that one is mostly yellow.


----------



## _Green_ (Dec 30, 2008)

After seeing JamesG's apisto collection I believe the male is agassizii, I don't know about he females though


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

1st/2nd pic is the male, third pic is the female. Those are agassizii orange I believe.

What kind of filter/size tank are they in?


----------



## _Green_ (Dec 30, 2008)

Chris S said:


> 1st/2nd pic is the male, third pic is the female. Those are agassizii orange I believe.
> 
> What kind of filter/size tank are they in?


They are in this tank for now. I decided to put them in there so I can treat them for ick and parasites. I figure I'll keep them there for a week for quarantine after which I will move them to the 55g and put the little kribs in the 10g.

thanks for the help Chris, the other female looks like the one pictured but is more yellow and for the most part the lateral line is replaced by a black spot. I've seen her with the line and without it just now while I was checking on them....they seem to be ok or at least well enough to survive. 

I need to get the SAE's out of there, and add more low light plants. If I wanted to keep them in that tank long term would they do ok? How would they be with otto cats, that male looks big enough to make a lunch out of my ottos, and what about bristle now plecos?

Thanks
Ross


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Don't treat them unless they show signs.

I'd move them into the 55 as soon as possible, 10g is a bit small, especially for apisto's (it can be done, but I wouldn't suggest it).

You will be able to keep the kribs with them too without any problem. The kribs won't work well in the 10g either.

The only thing a 10g tank is good for is fry, shrimp or plants in my opinion.


----------



## _Green_ (Dec 30, 2008)

I'm treating them because one of the females had a sore or something that looked like an air bubble on her lip, and both of them have severally damaged tales. I assume as a result of being kept in a container that was too small.

Needless to say I was very concerned they wouldn't survive the first night, do to condition and a long car ride home. I'm happy (very happy) to report all 3 are still alive and are already showing signs of improvement. They appear more active tonight and are eating so it's a good sign I think.

Chris S already it's clear you were so right that the 10g is wayyyyyyy too small for them, so they're going into the 55 as soon as I feel I'm sure they aren't going to make the other fish sick.

I'm still concerned about how they will get along with the kribs though. I think for now at least they will be ok because the kribs are still just babies 1"-2" in size.

I'm wondering how much of the tank the apistos will claim as thier turf. right now there are 6 coconut caves and a few hidden pvc pipes so hopefully there will be enough for all the fish to peacefully coexist, other fish include that seem to like the caves so far are the 4 albino bn pleco, the lone zipper loach and of course the kribs.


----------



## _Green_ (Dec 30, 2008)

Chris S said:


> Don't treat them unless they show signs.
> 
> I'd move them into the 55 as soon as possible, 10g is a bit small, especially for apisto's (it can be done, but I wouldn't suggest it).
> 
> ...


One of the females must be in better condition than I first thought, because she seems to be displaying her spawning colours and is pretty lively chasing the second female every time that one ventures out of the cave she has chosen. So I think I will move the male and the more active of the 2 females later today. I'm not sure if I should move the weaker of the females as well or give her some more time where she is. If I move the other 2 she would only be sharing the tank with the guppy fry.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

I'd move them all in together, for aggression purposes. If you decide not to, when you do add the third in, redo the caves and pvc so they have to reestablish their territories.

Sounds like they are doing well, good to hear!


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Forgot to mention too: If you are worried about aggression, just make sure you have some driftwood or rocks or something that essentially splits the tank into 2 areas - if you can split it into 3, even better.


----------



## _Green_ (Dec 30, 2008)

Thanks for the advice, I think I will move the second female tomorrow after I do the water change. I had thought it better to leave her by herself while she recovers, but you've made a good point.

At this point the tank is pretty well divided into two sections, but I may be able to get 3 out of it. 

I have quite a bit of plants but once I find some that I like I will add more to break things up even more.

So far so good though, no real aggression between the kribs and apistos, I was surprised to see one of the kribs have what I quess one could call a stare down with the male apisto. Was kinda funny since the male is almost 4 times the size of the krib.


----------



## _Green_ (Dec 30, 2008)

Less than 24 hours in the main tank and the male is displaying for the females, this has been going on ever since the lights came on today. He must be feeling better, which is good. Perhaps that weren't as bad off as I thought.

here are a few more pictures of the females














































And the male


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

That one female looks like she is in pretty rough shape. Going back on what I said before, maybe you should keep her in the 10g on her own until she heals up a bit. 

Just keep the water quality high and feed her some quality food, like frozen brine or bloodworms and she should pull through ok. She is already likely stressed, and that can bring on disease, especially in her condition. If she isn`t looking better in a couple days, you can raise the temperature a bit (to 80) for a couple of days to help her metabolism fend off any disease. As long as she is actively eating, she should recover ok.

After she looks better, introduce her into the larger tank with the other two. Rearrange all the pvc and driftwood etc. and they will then have to reestablish their territories again.

She looks like she has been in an overcrowded environment where she was for sure the subdominant female. As such, she got picked on heavily.

The other female looks really healthy, as does the male.


----------



## _Green_ (Dec 30, 2008)

buddy said he had the 4 of them in a juice jug until the 3rd female was killed :|

I have already put the subdominant female into the main tank so she's going to have to stay there now, because trying to catch her would not be easy and in doing so I'm afraid I would stress her even further. So far she seems to be doing well, there are lots of hiding places for her to get away from the other fish, so I think she will be ok.

I've been keeping a fairly close eye on them this morning and haven't seen any other the other fish picking on her. As I type that I look up and see the dominant female and a krib having shall we say a minor disagreement.


----------



## _Green_ (Dec 30, 2008)

*update*

since being moved into the main tank, they have all shown improvement.

I'm assuming the females turn yellow when they are getting ready to spawn (correct me if I'm wrong) if that's the case then I'd say the females are both feeling much better.

See them here http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showpost.php?p=49906&postcount=10


----------



## _Green_ (Dec 30, 2008)

*bad news*

On Thursday I forgot to plug the filters back in after feeding, the temp dropped by a little over ten degrees, ammonia and nitrates did rise slightly. The apistos are now not looking too well at all and I'm afraid I may lose the dominant female and the male. I'm surprised because those 2 were looking the best of the three, the sub dominant female isn't showing any ill affects at all. I'm really disappointed in myself, I feel like I really let these poor fish down.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Just do some small water changes - if they are still actively feeding they should recover ok.


----------



## _Green_ (Dec 30, 2008)

Chris S said:


> Just do some small water changes - if they are still actively feeding they should recover ok.


They are not, the male hasn't eaten since friday, he looks pretty rough actually. The dominant female did come out to eat today. I added 5 gallons last night which actually just topped the tank up. The male has what appears to be a cloudy covering over his eyes so I added meds for that last night. Today the female does seem at least slightly better.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Just keep up the water changes and offer them small amounts of food. And hope for the best.

I don't advocate putting random meds in, but if it seems to be helping, I guess no harm done.

Not sure what you keep the temperature at, but you can try raising it a couple degrees to promote a bit of healing. Just don't put it too high =D


----------



## _Green_ (Dec 30, 2008)

I remembered your earlier suggestion regarding temp so I've been slowly raising it, it's almost up to 80 now. Usually I kep it 74-75


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Don't go past 80, and I'd lower it after a couple of days.


----------



## _Green_ (Dec 30, 2008)

Chris S said:


> Don't go past 80, and I'd lower it after a couple of days.


I wont and I will, thank you once again for your helpful advice. I really appreciate it.

Ross


----------



## _Green_ (Dec 30, 2008)

This morning the male it at the surface, head pointing up, tale down. When he swims he appears as if he has little control over where he's going and bumps into things. Any idea what I can do to help him?

also his tail appears to be shriveled up


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Not really at this point. If he isn't eating anymore, I'd say he probably won't make it. Apisto's don't spend a lot of time at the surface, so I would say that isn't a great sign.

Maybe someone else has some tips, but I'd personally say he has a day or so.

Just keep up what you are doing and hope for the best.


----------



## _Green_ (Dec 30, 2008)

I moved him back to the ten gallon just now. I don't think he's going to make it either, which is really disappointing, but I suppose it's a lesson learned.


----------



## JamesG (Feb 27, 2007)

I hope your fish do make it Ross. It is very tough losing fish, especially apistos as their huge range of behaviours and interest in your presence near the tank make for a better bond between man and fish. 

I am not sure why you had the filter turned off while feeding? I have not come across any reason to do that so I am not sure what was going on there. 

I will be out of the country for a week so I will not be able to reply to your answer unless I can get to a computer. 

Best of luck.


----------



## _Green_ (Dec 30, 2008)

I turned it off to prevent food from being sucked into it, because I had fed brine shrimp and daphnia. The daphnia is so small that the powerhead sends it everywhere and I didn't want a large amount of it getting into the filter.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

You should feed smaller amounts then =)


----------



## _Green_ (Dec 30, 2008)

I have already decided to start cutting the 1cm x 1cm x1cm cubes in half. Hopefully that will be enough to keep it from entering the filter too much. I won't be turning off the filter anymore that's for darn sure. 

While the male appears on his way out the females are looking better, at this point they are still staying hidden most of the time, but I do see them out of thier huts from time to time and they look better than that did, so hopefully they will pull through. I hope I can find another male for them.


----------



## _Green_ (Dec 30, 2008)

I had to work late tonight and when I got home the male was dead.....what was the dominant female is still alive in the main tank, but she's very pale, her lateral line if gone, only the spot remains and her tail fin is shriveled as if she's unable to fan it out.


----------

